# المحاجر quarry



## عبدالحميد رمضان (3 سبتمبر 2010)

هذا الموضوع يتطرق الى الحديث عن المحاجر من منظور طناعة الاسمنت 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8PC3TON0


----------



## abdullahshafei (24 سبتمبر 2010)

thank you my friend
i hope more progress for you


----------



## aidsami (26 سبتمبر 2010)

بوركت أخي
فصل ممتاز يستحق العناية
اذا كان بالامكان بقية الفصول أو الموقع الاصلي
شكرا من اعماق الفؤاد


----------



## ab3ali (26 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## عبدالحميد رمضان (8 نوفمبر 2010)

بص يا بشمهندس aidsami الفصول الاخرى تكمل الشرح عن الاسمنت وليت بقية شرح للمحاجر والفصول عن الافران والطواحين والاسمنت لو انت عاوزها ارفعها ليك ان شاء الله


----------



## تولين (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم*


----------

